# Insurance policy listed on Uber waybill in DC



## Uber Driver Life (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm a newbie in Washington, DC having made my first Uber drives last weekend. On my waybills, I see an insurance company name, policy number and my name. Anyone know what type of policy this could be? What does it cover? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber Driver Life said:


> I'm a newbie in Washington, DC having made my first Uber drives last weekend. On my waybills, I see an insurance company name, policy number and my name. Anyone know what type of policy this could be? What does it cover? Thanks in advance.


POST # 1 / Uber Driver Life : Ahoy and
Welcome to the
UP.Net Forums from Sunny, gettin' Sticky
Marco Island on Florida's SouWest Coast.

With 28 days since Posting(along with
99 Views) Bostonian Bison hopes that
You've sought an Answer Elsewhere:
perhaps the D.C. City Subforum?

With about 250,000 Posts and Replies,
all in a Searchable Database, I urge you
to Self-Educate at an Intensive Rate if
you want to $urvive this racket.


----------

